# Solved: Internet randomly disconnecting + Computer Freeze



## Ihm (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey there.

I'm not quite sure if this is the correct section to pop this in, so I'm sorry if it is wrong.

As of the past few weeks, possibly long, my sisters laptop has started randomly loosing connection to the internet, I'm honestly not sure how long it has been going on for because my sister usually forgets to tell me there is problems...

Anyway, when quite often when it disconnects, it still says it is connected to the wireless network, but the laptop itself has no internet connectivity at all, and no mater what is done, it wont reconnect, sometimes it will take multiple restarts for the internet to come back. Also, when the laptop is turned on, sometimes the wireless wont connect instantly, sometimes for up to 5 minutes. Sometimes the laptop will just drop from the wireless then reconnect within a few seconds, so thats really not that bad, the main problem is when it looses internet and cant get it back.

Another problem I've noticed is that windows will stop responding, the current window is fine, but you cant alt+tab, cant open new applications, cant close application, and the laptop has to be force shutdowned.

I fear that it could be the internet wireless card is completely dead, but I hope not.

The laptop is currently running Windows XP w/ SP3, any other details you need please feel free to ask.

Another thing to throw out is that we do have a bunch of other devices on the wifi, including 2 PCs, an Xbox 360 and a PS3. My PC which is also on the network randomly drops quite often, but it reconnects pretty quickly, which I assume is just due to the router, so that does account for some of the wireless issues on the laptop, but not the fact the laptop seems to lose the internet and have problems getting it back.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like one of the issues (Wireless dropping out) may be interference 
Lets see what is broadcasting in the area and see if a channel change may help 
you can do this on your laptop

Once we have a good connection on your laptop - we can start to address your sisters issue - if it still exists

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Ihm (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey there, thanks for the quick response, I really appreciate the help :up:.

My network is 50 Network, and the adapter is RT2500 USB Wireless LAN Card.

I had noticed previous a few network on the same channel as mine, so I changed the channel a bit, but I honestly don't know that much about wireless networking so I may have made it worse than better when I changed it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

change the channel to use 11 
see if that now works without dropping

if it does drop - then we need to see the following ipconfig /all and all the three ping tests - When its working OK and then repeat the tests when it drops out - post all the results back when you have internet access again

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Ihm (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, I've now switched up to 11, internet is working fine now, usually does at this time honestly, forgot to mention that it usually gets worse during later in the day when other people are using the network, its just me right now so its not running bad.

As requested though, here are my ipconfig results.

```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ihm-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : RT2500 USB Wireless LAN Card
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-0B-EE-2B-C9
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e0a4:6075:731f:db11%12(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 August 2010 12:32:25
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 August 2010 12:58:25
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301993227
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-76-5B-C7-00-1F-C6-D8-52-1F

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Ba
se-T Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-D8-52-1F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-C3-A6-6F-ED
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.166.111.237(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 August 2010 12:32:23
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 August 2011 12:34:30
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:8b9:6d3:a1ff:c09b(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8b9:6d3:a1ff:c09b%13(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5a6:6fed::5a6:6fed(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AF185E2F-81E7-4CFC-9E69-891863032B08}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
And I did the ping now, and here's the results for that.


```
C:\Users\Ihm>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.36.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=57
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=57
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=57
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 173.194.36.104:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 37ms, Average = 29ms

C:\Users\Ihm>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 102ms, Maximum = 104ms, Average = 102ms
```
I'll try and do the ping tests again later on in the day when the connection problem starts to arise again (If it does that is).

Thanks for your assistance so far.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome - also include the ping to the gateway - that will prove if the connection to the router is good

*ping 192.168.0.1*

so thats three ping tests 
one checks the connection to router and the other 2 check for internet and DNS working


----------



## Ihm (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's the pin atm to the router.


```
C:\Users\Ihm>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 2m
```


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - just wait for the disconnect and then post all the results ipconfig /all and all three pings in that state again 
Also what the staus of the router and modem lights are (you may want to note those also when its working correctly )


----------



## Ihm (Aug 24, 2010)

So, I'm going to say that atm, the channel thing may have possibly fixed it? I haven't had any problems on my computer now in days, my sisters laptop is still having issues with it disconnecting though and the computer not being able to reconnect.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK so now we need to look at your sisters PC - it may be worth marking this as solved and then starting a new thread for your sisters PC - just so we have a clean set of results-

In the new thread post the make and model of the laptop, the fact that you have a post here and that changing the channel fixed your PC, but not your sisters
also
post an ipconfig /all and ping tests when its all working ok and then when it disconnects repeat all the test and save the results in notepad or something and then post here when you reconnect 

also post back xirrus image


----------

